# Buno Vino Auto Bottle Grav Filler



## cindyjo (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I finally was able to bottle my WE Viognier using my new BV Auto Bottle Gravity filler. I found the experience a little frustrating/disappointing and I was wondering if anyone had similar experience or was this my ineptness and I need more practice. BTW there happened to be an extra glass full that just did not make it into a bottle, it is awsome. I cannot wait for it to age a little more
I had a little trouble trouble getting suction started by sucking on the overflow tube, I welcome any suggestions on getting suction going easier.
It seemed an awful lot of air was getting in, much more than with the little bottle filler that came withmy original winemakingkit. I think as a result of this or maybe insuffcient degassing, some of the bottles has a lot of bubbles at the top. If I did not degas well wouldn't all the bottles have bubbles/foam?? It seemed to get worse the lower I got in the carboy. those last few bottles were foamy.
The auto shut off only worked some of the time, I lost about a cup when it did not shut off a couple of times. I think there is an adjustment I need to play with.
Getting all the wine out of the carboy was impossible by myself. (Hubby was not available to help) This kit required you to rack off the lees two weeks before bottling to clarify so there was no sediment. I really wanted to get every drop. I ended up sanitizing a plastic pitcher and pouring that last bottle worth into the pitcher then into a bottle. 
I think that is it. Thanks for your help. I am going to bottle my first red in a couple of weeks so I am open to any suggestions anyone has.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 17, 2007)

Cindy, I have never used one of these so I can't offer much technical expertise but I would recommend just filling a carboy about half full of just water and practice with it until you get the hang of using it comfortably and learning how to adjust it properly. A little spilt water is good for dirty floors and such


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 17, 2007)

I use a bottling bucket with a spicot on the bottom, rack into it and I use the cheap little cane filler that came with my kit, I have a gravity filler but have never opened the package, I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 17, 2007)

Bottling bucket with a spigot and a cane filler here too...


Moved on up to a cane filler with a spring in it, had some issues with the spring sticking...so went back to the one with just a little thing you press to release the wine...


Only problems come if using high punted Bordeaux bottles as it is hard to get the little dingly thing into the edges of the bottom of the bottle, but have figured that out now....


Also have to pay attention to the darker bottles filling...other than that no problems with the simple way of filling the bottles, when you pull out the wand the bottles are all filled exactly the same.


----------



## cindyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your input. I will practice more and take another look at my cane filler.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Jun 19, 2007)

We love using the auto filler.It did take alittle to get used to it. We used a jug of tap water to practise and make adjustments untill it was right where we wanted it. We found out a few things 
1) make sure the carboy is high enough above the bottle.. we put it on the counter and sit on the floor to bottle.
2)adjust the set screw in very small adjustments...alittle goes along way
3) use a clean bottle for the overflow tube...when it shuts off the excess needs to go some where
4) use the overflow to taste your creation...we get about a glass or so


Enjoy!!!!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 19, 2007)

Good advice, chevy. Cindy, if you have more questions about it, please give me a call. My wife swears by that filler, but a few of my customers have had some difficulties. Maybe we can figure out if it is technique or a bad filler. That does happen, on occasion.


----------



## masta (Jun 20, 2007)

I also use the auto filler and love it but it does take some practice to get the setup right. With the height of my shelf I place my bottles to be filled on top of a primary fermenter. Maximizing the height based on the hose length is key since gravity is your friend here. You need a good seal in the first bottle when starting the siphon but if you still have trouble it could be leaking where the hose is attached to the filler. Since the shutoff set screw is carbon steel and not stainless



it can stick because the screw will rust. I take it out and place a very small dab of Vaseline on the end and then reset the adjustment. 


Foam in the bottles is normal and I see this from time to time and can be related to the batch itself or the shape of the bottle and how the wine falls into the bottle from the filler.When this happensI set these to the side and when the foam dissipates they can be topped off.


----------



## redwineleo (Jun 20, 2007)

I too have used the auto filler without trouble. I agree with Masta and Chevyguy in that the higher the carboy the better. I leave my carboy on the counter and fill the bottles on the floor. I've not had the issue of the auto shutoff not working. I'd check the hose attachment to the filler for leaks. To each his own, but I wouldn't trade my auto filler for any other method.


----------



## cindyjo (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your input. I place the carboy on my kitchen table and the bottle on the floor but maybe it needs to be higher. I like the idea of the vaseline and will check my seal toget a better siphon going. I will practice more withwater and if that does not work, I will call you George. I did taste the over flow-good stuff.


----------



## dfwwino (Jul 7, 2007)

Today, I used the Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler for the first time. I purchased it from George a few months ago. I have been bottling wine for 12 years with a bottling bucket and wand. I give this product an A+++. I was able to fill each bottle to the perfect level, with the filler automatically shutting off when the bottle was full. While the bottle was filling, I corked the previous bottle I had filled. I did not have to watch the bottle fill, wait and hope I stopped the wand filler before I had a spill. I had no spillage and only about a half a bottle of wine flowed into the overfill bottle. Of course, I enjoyed drinking that after the bottling was over.






Luckily, I read this post before bottling and spent about ten minutes filling a bottle repeatedly with water from a one gallon jug. During "practice," Iadmit I had quite a puddle of water on the floor until I learned how to adjust the screw to the perfect setting to allow the unit to shut off completely when the bottle was full. Therefore, I think the previous posters recommending this practice session provided excellent advice. Also, it is important to place the wine high enough so the hose is nearly fully extended to ensure thorough gravity filling without excess air.


----------



## cindyjo (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, I bottled my WE Sangiovese tonight with my Buon Vino filler and it went a bit better. I have not had time to practice but things went smoother. Still ended up with about a half a bottle in my overflow but I am enjoying it now-Fantastic and I do not like reds much. I think I had a better seal going and did not have a problem with the shut off until the last bottle. I was not paying attention as I was trying to tilt the carboy to get the very last bit of good wine and we had a flood. I lost a bit to the floor



. I will be bottling my Island Mist in a couple of weeks and then I think I will take a little break. After bottling the IM I will have almost 100 bottles of wine!! I need to have a better organized space for winemaking, I have stuff everywhere. 
I am also taking a college course in the Fall and time will be a premium
I will continue to lurk but will not be making anything for awhile
I would appreciate a few prayers, my 79 year old mother fell down some stairs and is in the hospital with a bunch of broken ribs which collapsed one of her lungs
Thanks for everyone's help and support


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindyjo...Hope your Mom has a speedy recovery...take care and good luck with your collage course...


Enjoy your wine...and hurry back!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindyjo, our prayers are with you and your mother and my wife is also
in school to be a LPN and let me tell you I know what you mean my no
time for wine. I work 10 hours a day and 5 on Sat. and with 2 kids(1 @
4 and the other @ 9) and the wife with all that homework it is a
workout especially when its racking or bottling time for a few batches.
Good luck!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 15, 2007)

Will have her in my prayers cindy


----------



## cindyjo (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes. I talked to Mom earlier today and she is more alert but in a lot of pain. We hope to have her home by the weekend.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 16, 2007)

Our prayers are with you, as well.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

*Chevy*, what tool did you used to adjust the set screw? Right now the bottles fill just to the bottom of the neck. Which way do I turn the screw to make them a tint fuller?


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 16, 2007)

The set screw just regulates the automatic shutoff valve; if you loosen it, it will shut off more easily when the wine reaches the top of the bottle. I adjust the set screw with my fingertips or a screwdriver. The height to which you fill the neck of the bottle is regulated by adjusting the sleeve on the neck that you insert into the bottle. To fill it higher, slide the sleeve down the neck toward the bottle. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2007)

I tried to adjust the sleeve, dfw. It works sorta but it won't stay where I want it! Any remedy?


----------



## chevyguy65 (Aug 17, 2007)

Joan, 


The set screw was easily turned with my fingers.Like DFW said tightening it(turn to the right) makes it shut off later. but to adjust the height of the fill slide the rubber sleeve up or down on the spout. when you put in the bottle make sure you handle it by the collar of the sleeve and not the body of the filler.that will cause it to slide out of adjustment. it needs to get a good seal in the mouth of the bottle for the shutoff to work properly.When you push down of the "fill button"hold on to the body of the filler with yourfingers and push down the "button" with your thumbs.


If you need more help i'll try to post some pics for you when Mrs Chevy gets home from work and can assist me. *Edited by: chevyguy65 *


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree with what Chevy says. It is important not to push down on the filler in such a manner as to apply force where the sleeve meets the bottle. Otherwise, the sleeve will move up the spout and the bottle will fill at a lower level than you intend. Thus, like Chevy, I start the filler by holding underneath the top of the filler with my fingers and gently pushing the tup side of the filler, i.e. squeeze the top of the filler to start the flow. That way no pressure is applied to the sleeve on the spout. Also, sometimes, I reclick the filler again to eliminate airspace after the filler shuts off to make sure it fills to the full amount desired. Thus, I may have two shut offs on a bottle before it is filled to the desired level.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2007)

I get it now, gentlemen!!! Thank you for the explanation!!! 

Now if I had invented the gizmo, I would add a rubber "O" ring that sits above the sleeve. You could adjust the sleeve to slide up to exactly where you want it by rolling the "O" ring to the proper spot. Sine the "O" ring would have to go on before the sleeve was put on, I did fixed it my way. I found a very wide but small in diameter rubber band and was able to make three turns in it and still get it above the sleeve. It is movable but stays put and the sleeve will only slide up to it up. The Sleeve still has a tight fit in the bottle so I'm good to go!!

Again, that's for explaining it so I could make it work better for me! Maybe it will work for you too.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2007)

Good idea Joan


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2007)

Way to use your head girl and if you do ever want to get an O ring for it you could go to a lawnmower repair shop or automotive supply like Napa.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 18, 2007)

I have some O rings of various sizes but I don't think I can get one over the wide end of the sleeve.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 18, 2007)

Try Crisco, or any brand shortening would help get it on.


----------

